# Target Beauty Box



## artemiss (Nov 25, 2015)

I've been stalking the Target page, and this morning new items were listed, so I am gonna guess that this will be a Black Friday release for November..
Looking at the items, I wonder if it will be two small boxes, a mens' and a womens'..


----------



## MET (Nov 25, 2015)

artemiss said:


> artemiss, on 25 Nov 2015 - 07:56 AM, said:artemiss, on 25 Nov 2015 - 07:56 AM, said:
> I've been stalking the Target page, and this morning new items were listed, so I am gonna guess that this will be a Black Friday release for November..
> 
> Looking at the items, I wonder if it will be two small boxes, a mens' and a womens'..


Me too - hopefully Target has seen an increase in activity and gets the hint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .   I would bet one of each again.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 25, 2015)

I like seeing Pacifica and Laneige. Hope they are full size =)


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 25, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I've been stalking the Target page, and this morning new items were listed, so I am gonna guess that this will be a Black Friday release for November..
> 
> Looking at the items, I wonder if it will be two small boxes, a mens' and a womens'..


It seems like there will be mens' and womens' =)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2015)

ohh star wars lipstick!


----------



## bliss10977 (Nov 25, 2015)

This looks like it'll be a good one!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 27, 2015)

I'll be getting this one for sure!


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 27, 2015)

Still not here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 27, 2015)

I notice a new box comes out after the coupon from from the last box expires, I think the coupon from the current/last box expires on 11/29. So I think a new box will be for sale on cyber Monday


----------



## everythingandnothin (Nov 27, 2015)

Cyber Monday makes sense to me because the beauty boxes are an online only deal.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 28, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I notice a new box comes out after the coupon from from the last box expires, I think the coupon from the current/last box expires on 11/29. So I think a new box will be for sale on cyber Monday


Thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 29, 2015)

Target boxes are finally here:

* Target® His Holiday Beauty Box ($25 Value) for $5
* Target® Her Holiday Beauty Box ($50 Value) for $10
 
Don't forget to use the promo code "SHINE" to get 10% off and Ebates to get 2% cash back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen51 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yay!  I got one!  I have missed out on these the last few times they had them.  Thanks for posting they were available!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2015)

I got mine!!! I was just coming over here to post this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I cannot believe we got the scoop before MSA - hahaa


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 29, 2015)

Yay!

I couldn't get the shine code to work but I used my $3 coupon from my last box and saved $3 (plus ebates)!


----------



## Sherr (Nov 29, 2015)

Got one of each this time for stocking stuffers, yay and thank you ladies!


----------



## MET (Nov 29, 2015)

So happy I checked here before heading out for the day - got my 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I can't believe that they went live in the middle of the night.


----------



## artemiss (Nov 29, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Target boxes are finally here:
> 
> * Target® His Holiday Beauty Box ($25 Value) for $5
> * Target® Her Holiday Beauty Box ($50 Value) for $10
> ...


I forgot the promo code, but my new thing is buying giftcards thru gyft+ebates then paying with those at checkout, (also using ebates for the store) putting it all on the creditcard with cashback, lol


----------



## DianeER (Nov 29, 2015)

The promo code did not work for me either, but the price was still right!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm so torn on this box! The Pacifica is not good quality, and as much as I like Star Wars, the CG lipsticks are just not great (I have a few of them). I have also tried the Maybelline mascara and didn't like it so I have to decide if the box is worth it for the rest of the items!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Nov 29, 2015)

I got both. I wish I had thought of the $3 coupon. I am so weak I really don't need this. But I didn't Black Friday shop so I guess it's not so bad.


----------



## artemiss (Nov 29, 2015)

The men's appears to be sold out already, although I was still able to add the women's.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Nov 29, 2015)

I always forget to use ebates and target promo codes.  I did get both boxes though.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2015)

Shine won't work for the beauty box


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 29, 2015)

I got one. I decided not to get one for my husband since he prefers bar soap. I went though ebates and used my Target Red card for an additional 5% off. I can't find my coupon from the last box.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Nov 29, 2015)

I missed this one. I was at work (at Target actually lol). But I'm not mad about it. I did just order the Allure Beauty Thrills gigantic box. I think that has enough to last a while.


----------



## mandys (Nov 30, 2015)

aaaarg! i missed it again! maybe next time

i liked the eye cream and hair elastics.. i def. dont need any more dry shampoo tho!


----------



## DianeER (Dec 5, 2015)

My For-Him box arrived today and I placed it prominently at my husband's place at the table. When he found it, I told him it was a surprise for him, since he always sees me opening the boxes I order for myself. I was happy to see that he was both pleased with the items and pleased with the idea that he got his own surprise box. (It's definitely the best deal in town.)


----------



## somabis1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Does anyone else saw this...whenever I get a Beauty Box...apart from the box charge...there is a 1 cent extra charge on my credit card.

I have seen these 1 cent charge many time...and they are common and for temporary duration. But with Target this is a permanent thing.

Though it is only 1 cent and does not bother much but still...


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 7, 2015)

Target gave the same tracking number to both of my boxes and only one of them (men's) arrived on Saturday. I don't know where my women's box is :/ Target order tracking still shows in progress for both. I cannot call them, I'm in China now. Do you know a good way to reach them online?

@@DianeER did you have the same tracking number for both boxes online?


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 7, 2015)

I got my shipment email on the 4th and the tracking info still isn't available. 

@@pearldrop I don't see an email contact for them, only 1-800 numbers.


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 7, 2015)

I put the tracking number into USPS and it updated. I should get my boxes today.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 7, 2015)

@@linda37027 Thanks for the tip. I tried it but it still isn't working for me. I'll try again later.

I'm curious about which Star Wars lipsticks people get!


----------



## DianeER (Dec 7, 2015)

@@pearldrop, I only received a single email with tracking for the Men's box, but soon after I saw a second tracking in my USPS dashboard from the same place. It is out for delivery today and I am assuming it's my Women's box.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2015)

I got mine yesterday (my post office delivered TWICE to me on sunday!!)  I guess they are in their holiday delivering modes.

I ordered 2 - and both had the deep plum lipstick which is beautiful.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 7, 2015)

My box was just delivered to my office. I got the red lipstick, number 30!


----------



## DianeER (Dec 7, 2015)

Mine was just delivered and I also got Red #30 ("Dark Apprentice").


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2015)

to me that looks purple!!  haha - that is the shade I got as well - dark apprentice.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mine doesn't have a color name, just the number 30 on the bottom.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 7, 2015)

@@MissKris17 The color names/numbers are listed on this page from the Target website. The only indication on mine is the number on the bottom also.

http://www.target.com/p/covergirl-star-wars-limited-edition-lipstick/-/A-50212776


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 7, 2015)

@@DianeER Oh, thank you!!


----------



## MET (Dec 7, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> pearldrop, on 07 Dec 2015 - 09:21 AM, said:
> Target gave the same tracking number to both of my boxes and only one of them (men's) arrived on Saturday. I don't know where my women's box is :/ Target order tracking still shows in progress for both. I cannot call them, I'm in China now. Do you know a good way to reach them online?
> 
> @@DianeER did you have the same tracking number for both boxes online?


I noticed this when I received my tracking numbers days apart.  I had immediately written Target because I thought it was a mistake (never heard back).  Saturday I received 1 for men box, another followed today as did 1 of the for women box.  Hopefully the 2nd box will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks @@DianeER and @@MissKris17



MET said:


> I noticed this when I received my tracking numbers days apart.  I had immediately written Target because I thought it was a mistake (never heard back).  Saturday I received 1 for men box, another followed today as did 1 of the for women box.  Hopefully the 2nd box will arrive tomorrow.


 Thanks @@MET, luckily my hubby said the women's box is delivered today. I couldn't ask him to check the lipstick color, I'm afraid it would push him to the edge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am traveling and he is receiving all my holiday shopping deliveries and inspecting them for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 8, 2015)

@@pearldrop What a good hubby!

Mine keeps my boxes in a pile in the corner. He doesn't ever open them, even it it's stuff for him or the cats. I think he equates opening my orders to opening my purse... something he still won't do after nearly 20 years together.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 8, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> @@pearldrop What a good hubby!
> 
> Mine keeps my boxes in a pile in the corner. He doesn't ever open them, even it it's stuff for him or the cats. I think he equates opening my orders to opening my purse... something he still won't do after nearly 20 years together.


He hates anything artificial (cosmetics, creams, etc) and I know how annoying it is for him to open all cosmetic boxes for me, so I appreciate extra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

He does grunt a bit but I'll take it as long as the inspection is done.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

They sent me tracking for both boxes (Men's &amp; Women's), one was USPS the other was UPS but they both arrived via USPS yesterday.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 9, 2015)

My husband asked me today how often Target does boxes for men, he now wants me to get one for him every time I see one. He's been taking extra showers these days because he really likes the body wash products.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 9, 2015)

My guy was really happy about the box too. It happened to be his birthday week too. &amp; he needed a new razor, so it worked out. He said it is a good razor. And I already know he likes Axe. So it's a win!

My box came today. I like the lipstick packaging. I wish it was Hunger Games though! Very cool to get a Star Wars item. And WOW I'm in love with this shade for the holidays! I hope it stays put.

I like the feel of the elastics. They feel like swim suit material.

Pacifica designs such cute packaging but then wastes it on cheap materials. The plastic feels like it will break easy. Colors are pretty and neutral. Very light but I doubt they stay without a primer.

I love Laneige so I'm excited to try the cream.

Least excited about the dry shampoo and olay and eye cream because I have so much. Still nice to get though.


----------



## Lauren L (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm excited to try the dry shampoo! Also happy about the fill sized Olay face cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DianeER (Dec 9, 2015)

I am already addicted to the Olay Regenerist cream, give me MORE!


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried the lipstick? Mine has an off-pitting taste/smell...


----------



## MET (Dec 24, 2015)

I am not sure if this is allowed but.... I have at least 3 of the Target coupons that came with the last box that I will not be using.  Please let me know if you are interested and I can provide you with the unique numbers.


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ooh new products in the beauty box link!! Time to refresh several times a day...


----------



## mandys (Dec 31, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> Ooh new products in the beauty box link!! Time to refresh several times a day...


yay! i have yet to be able to snag a Target box. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## mandys (Dec 31, 2015)

took a look at the new items, i LOVE those braided ponytail holders. They seem to last longer for me. Also, thanks to this post i now know they are BOGO50% off at Target! Even if i dont get a box that is a find


----------



## mckondik (Jan 4, 2016)

The beauty boxes for January '16 are live now!  Just got one of each


----------



## crescentmoon (Jan 4, 2016)

mckondik said:


> The beauty boxes for January '16 are live now! Just got one of each


Thanks for the heads up, I snagged both. Thank goodness for insomnia.


----------



## MET (Jan 4, 2016)

I thought they would be going live today and snagged both before heading into work.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 4, 2016)

I got the renewal one. For the first time in a while I will use everything in the box. I'm especially excited about the sheet mask, head wrap, and jergens.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 4, 2016)

I got the refresh box. I'll use everything except the shampoo and conditioner. Didn't these used to be $10 a box?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 4, 2016)

MissKris17 said:


> I got the refresh box. I'll use everything except the shampoo and conditioner. Didn't these used to be $10 a box?


I thought they were $5?

I threw on a box of q-tips and used my $3 off coupon from the last box and picked up both boxes and the q-tips for $13.  Now I have to remember to go to target and get my qtips.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 4, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I thought they were $5?
> 
> I threw on a box of q-tips and used my $3 off coupon from the last box and picked up both boxes and the q-tips for $13.  Now I have to remember to go to target and get my qtips.


The prices generally vary between $5 and $10.

And ugghh forgot to use the coupon from the last box again!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn, I forgot to use mine too.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 4, 2016)

Here are pictures of the two boxes (Renewal and Refresh). Perfectly fitting for New Years.


----------



## Jasujo (Jan 5, 2016)

I was sad after missing out on the Christmas ones, but I was able to grab one of each of these!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 5, 2016)

So sad I missed these.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Target boxes are my favorite after PSMH boxes.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 5, 2016)

What a bummer @@PrettyAndWitty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 5, 2016)

@@PrettyAndWitty I always count on the wonderful people here at MUT to let me know when these are on sale, otherwise I'd miss them every time.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 7, 2016)

Both of my boxes shipped. I should have them next week.


----------



## lupe_212 (Jan 7, 2016)

Really wanted to get these, but I'm on a no buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Looks like some great products!


----------



## Sadejane (Jan 8, 2016)

lupe_212 said:


> Really wanted to get these, but I'm on a no buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Looks like some great products!


Ack. . . I wish I had your self-control!!!  I thought it would be easy to do a 'no buy January' but all these great deals keep popping up. 

I bought both boxes, but only because I had two $5 gift cards from in-store purchases.  So I ended up paying less than $5 for both boxes and I'm pretty sure I'll use everything.


----------



## artemiss (Jan 8, 2016)

My renewal box came today. The Laniege is 3 little plastic capsules  in 3 shades and a pouf. I ain't even mad, it occurred to me that I might be able to use the darker shades as a travel contour palette with one of the gazillion highlighter samples I have as, well, the highlighter part.

I really like the headband, thick braided elastic with a thin strip of silicone on one side to keep it from slipping. Mine was dark grey.

The mascara will go into the pile, and the other stuff in with my travel bag.

Refresh also shipped out, but hasn't came yet.


----------



## MET (Jan 8, 2016)

artemiss said:


> artemiss, on 08 Jan 2016 - 3:22 PM, said:
> My renewal box came today. The Laniege is 3 little plastic capsules  in 3 shades and a pouf. I ain't even mad, it occurred to me that I might be able to use the darker shades as a travel contour palette with one of the gazillion highlighter samples I have as, well, the highlighter part.
> 
> I really like the headband, thick braided elastic with a thin strip of silicone on one side to keep it from slipping. Mine was dark grey.
> ...


I had ordered two and received them both today.  I really liked them and am grateful for an assortment of headband colors; I received a nice blue one and black.  I sort of love these boxes so it's always a win!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 8, 2016)

I hope I get dark grey!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 10, 2016)

I got both boxes in yesterday and I love them both! I'm supposed to be on a no buy, but I had a Target giftcard so technically I didn't spend any money. I got a hot pink headband and it'll be great to keep my bangs in place at work.


----------



## mandys (Jan 11, 2016)

These boxes look great. Bummed I missed out again. I really like the hair products in both and that wet skin moisturizer is great. I guess I will just go buy those items to make myself feel better lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 11, 2016)

I got both my boxes today, they're packed with stuff!

My refresh box came with a men's dandruff 2 in 1 shampoo/conditioner from Clean Care instead of a shampoo. The other bottle was a regular Clean Care Conditioner. Not a big deal my boyfriend can use the mens stuff.

My headband was pink, like the one in the picture of the renewal box.


----------



## MET (Jan 11, 2016)

Received the Refresh box today and wow is it packed with stuff.  Hands down Target is my favorite ... nice assortment, great sizes at an incredible price!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jan 14, 2016)

I ordered both boxes despite telling myself I do not need them. I just can't pass that $7/box deal! I am sooooo in love with Target boxes and I will get them each time!!


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 29, 2016)

New products posted


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 29, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> New products posted


I haven't gotten a Target box for awhile, but these products are looking good to me.  I'm going to keep checking and hopefully not miss this one.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 1, 2016)

http://www.target.com/p/target-february-beauty-box-35-value/-/A-50615824#?lnk=Grid_augbb_0201_X0Y0W4%7CX0Y0W4%7CT:Template_Grid1A%7CC:CMS&amp;intc=3182059%7Cnull

Box is up!


----------



## MET (Feb 1, 2016)

It's really bad that I read that the box was live and immediately purchased 2 - I didn't even stop to read what was inside the box.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2016)

I just ordered one too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Thanks so much for the heads up @@Krystyn Lowe !!


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Feb 1, 2016)

I got one too yay


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 1, 2016)

Just ordered one.  Glad I got one before they sold out!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 1, 2016)

I skipped this one.


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 2, 2016)

I was already planning to skip this one, but was afraid to see a great box and not be able resist.
This box lost me at perfume sample and cushion sample they gave in the last box.


----------



## MET (Feb 3, 2016)

I have 3 extra coupons that expire on 2/14/16 so I'll list out the promo codes in case anyone can use them (they are for $3 off beauty purchases of $15 or more):

Promo code: JNRTXXC3VGWBXMP // bar code:  9856-0112-1049-5428-0161-8604-58

Promo code: JNRXJY9MKMGBXMP // bar code:  9856-0112-1049-5428-0161-8604-58

Promo code: JNRKFJ4JHFKBXML // bar code:  9856-0112--7230-4842-0938-2604-58


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 9, 2016)

This was my first Target box so I was really happy to get this. I wanted it for the cushion but everything else in it is great too. I'll use this for sure.



Spoiler


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 9, 2016)

I also got my box yesterday. It's really great set of products for only $7.  I like everything, even the perfume!


----------



## MET (Feb 9, 2016)

I also received mine yesterday and always love these boxes for the value!  It's sad that I'm already thinking about the next ones .... these are truly an addiction.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 9, 2016)

I got my Target box yesterday too.  I am going to use all of the items. My nail stickers came in a plain, pink-ish color.  I wish I would have received a printed pattern for the nail stickers, but I'll still use them.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 17, 2016)

Dang, how did I miss this?  Oh well, I have too much stuff as it is....


----------



## MET (Feb 27, 2016)

Looks like Target is getting ready to release their new box !  Looks like it will be another great one and for me a no brainer.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 27, 2016)

I'll definitely be getting the march box!


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 27, 2016)

I wonder how many boxes there will be. I promised last time not to buy but ended up getting both. Those nugg face mask are on my wishlist of masks I had been wanting to try. I guess I would buy all if they release multiple boxes. LOL.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 28, 2016)

iPretty949 said:


> I wonder how many boxes there will be. I promised last time not to buy but ended up getting both. Those nugg face mask are on my wishlist of masks I had been wanting to try. I guess I would buy all if they release multiple boxes. LOL.



I tried the Nugg face masks after getting them in an Allure beauty box one time and I really liked them! They left my skin feeling so soft and smooth! I repurchased them many times after getting them in that box! I also like that they have alot of different ones to choose from and they are fairly inexpensive compared to other masks.


----------



## somabis1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Woke up early and found this.

New box up for sale. Products included:

Hair Food Moisture Shampoo and Conditioner 
Not Your Mother’s Beach Babe Texturizing Sea Salt Spray 
SinfulColors Professional Nail Color
Laneige Water Sleeping Mask 
Banana Boat Sun Comfort SPF 30 Lotion 
nügg Face Mask 
you are AMAZING Juicy Grapefruit Body Lotion 
Caress Adore Forever Body Wash 
A unique body wash with fragrance-release pearls that give a burst of perfume each time you touch your skin.
 
Got one but not too excited...may be it will change after I actually receive the box.


----------



## crescentmoon (Feb 29, 2016)

Soma beat me to it, but go go go!


----------



## MET (Feb 29, 2016)

These boxes are always a must for me - considering the mask is $3.69 this is a good deal.  From some of the comments on MSA it looks like this will be around a lot longer since people were skipping it.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 29, 2016)

Drat! Gone already and I missed it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 29, 2016)

Darn looks like I missed it too. Was busy all morning. Oh well.

ETA: Oh happy day a friend accidentally bought two boxes so I'm going to trade her for her extra box. Yay


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 5, 2016)

Mine arrived today.  I got the Poisonberry nail polish and cucumber mask.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Mar 6, 2016)

Mine is supposed to be here Monday


----------



## DianeER (Mar 6, 2016)

I *love* this month's box, with the exception of the body wash that doubles as perfume, I will happily use every bit of it. I got a peppermint mask and a gorgeous polish color called "Hush Money".


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Mar 7, 2016)

Great one for March for sure!  Love the Target box!

I got the nail color poisonberry, which is pretty and my daughter loves it!  She asked me to paint her nails immediately after seeing it!


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 7, 2016)

My boxes had the Poisonberry and Lie-lac polishes and both had the anti-aging mask. My younger daughter was quick to pick the things she wanted so its nice to have something to share with her, she took off with a Caress body wash and a lotion lol.


----------



## MET (Mar 7, 2016)

I love these boxes but this time around I received two identical boxes as far as colors and masks.  The nail color was a copper like color which reminds me more of Fall - oh well still a great deal for $5 and will make it easier to part with one since they are identical.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 7, 2016)

@@MET I was hoping for at least one of those ones, it looked really nice and summery on the photos I've seen. Luckily they aren't expensive so I can go hunt one down, whats the name of it by the way?


----------



## MET (Mar 7, 2016)

@@mirandamanda - it's called Hush Money. Let me know if you can't find one ....


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 8, 2016)

Cross posting here from the skin care forum. I just posted about Target minis being available on their site. You can order sample sizes from various skin care brands on their website https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/139173-target-minis/


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Mar 8, 2016)

Got mine yesterday the poisonberry nail polish very pretty


----------



## Sherr (Mar 14, 2016)

After delay and delay, I just had my Target box cancelled.  Has anyone else had this happen?  What to do?


----------



## MET (Mar 15, 2016)

Sherr said:


> Sherr, on 14 Mar 2016 - 5:43 PM, said:After delay and delay, I just had my Target box cancelled.  Has anyone else had this happen?  What to do?


I read on MSA when someone else had this happen.  I'm so sorry, did you contact Target CS?


----------



## Sherr (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes, they were pretty much "too bad."  First time this has happened, seems strange, hope it doesn't happen again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Mar 28, 2016)

If their trend continues we should be seeing a new box soon.


----------



## mandys (Apr 1, 2016)

i am keeping an eye on this thread, hoping to snag one of the Target boxes that are so elusive.


----------



## MET (Apr 1, 2016)

mandys said:


> i am keeping an eye on this thread, hoping to snag one of the Target boxes that are so elusive.


I have the link to the last box saved and keep checking it to see if they have switched to the new products - that has generally been the signal that they are getting ready to launch.


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 2, 2016)

New items!

http://m.target.com/c/beauty-box-ways-to-shop/-/N-54wll


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 2, 2016)

I've been wanting to try that new Maybelline foundation.  I'm going to try to get this box!


----------



## MET (Apr 2, 2016)

They look good - my guess is Sunday evening into Monday morning (I think we've had 2 or 3 that have gone on sale like that).


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Apr 3, 2016)

Just ordered mine


----------



## MET (Apr 3, 2016)

cindyperry2010 said:


> cindyperry2010, on 03 Apr 2016 - 10:01 PM, said:Just ordered mine


I still see as it inactive ....  did you use mobile?


----------



## DianeER (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't see it available on mobile or web... anyone?


----------



## MET (Apr 3, 2016)

DianeER said:


> DianeER, on 03 Apr 2016 - 11:01 PM, said:I don't see it available on mobile or web... anyone?


No, it's not available but I am hopeful for tonight or early tomorrow am (totally guessing though).


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't see it active either and searched high and low


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 4, 2016)

Not active yet! Probs soon though.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 4, 2016)

cindyperry2010 said:


> Just ordered mine


What did you order @? Box is not available yet.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Apr 4, 2016)

The Beauty Box is available for purchase now!


----------



## MET (Apr 4, 2016)

Yay - purchased my box first thing this morning.


----------



## mandys (Apr 4, 2016)

I got one! First Target box for me yay


----------



## artemiss (Apr 4, 2016)

Just got mine! Don't forget your ebates if you have an account!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2016)

I got one this morning yay!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 4, 2016)

I missed it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Apr 4, 2016)

Somewhat off-toppic, but did anyone else snag things from their buy 3 get one free sale on trial sizes while they were there? I snagged some hair stuffs and masks (been wanting to the Coconut Hibiscus SheaMoisture stuff for a while)


----------



## MET (Apr 4, 2016)

LuckyMoon said:


> LuckyMoon, on 04 Apr 2016 - 3:56 PM, said:I missed it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry hopefully next time!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm not super crazy about this box, but still got mine last night right before sleep. Whenever I skip, I regret it a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 5, 2016)

artemiss said:


> Somewhat off-toppic, but did anyone else snag things from their buy 3 get one free sale on trial sizes while they were there? I snagged some hair stuffs and masks (been wanting to the Coconut Hibiscus SheaMoisture stuff for a while)


I did! I snagged 4 of those Laneige mask duos. I'm obsessed with the sleeping mask. I think my mask is freaking my skin out, and that was the only product that fixed it!


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 5, 2016)

artemiss said:


> Just got mine! Don't forget your ebates if you have an account!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Darn!  I always forget when I'm in a rush...



artemiss said:


> Somewhat off-toppic, but did anyone else snag things from their buy 3 get one free sale on trial sizes while they were there? I snagged some hair stuffs and masks (been wanting to the Coconut Hibiscus SheaMoisture stuff for a while)


I wish I'd thought of that!


----------



## MET (Apr 11, 2016)

Received my boxes today - the lip color was Yummy Pink.   Overall nice box - others have definitely been better but I purchased with FULL knowledge.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 11, 2016)

I got my box today too! My lipstick was temptress rose! I'll post a pic later!


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 11, 2016)

Darn, so many people already have their boxes and mine is still halfway here......


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 11, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Darn, so many people already have their boxes and mine is still halfway here......


Honestly I didn't expect mine today. I checked tracking over the weekend and it was still at the shipping facility. And it magically showed up today.
Here is my box:


----------



## EmiB (Apr 12, 2016)

The box looks nice. I will be using all items. Can wait to get mine this week.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks like a great box. I was so close to ordering but didn't. Now I wish I had.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> So happy for you all who ordered this though.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 12, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Honestly I didn't expect mine today. I checked tracking over the weekend and it was still at the shipping facility. And it magically showed up today.
> 
> Here is my box:
> 
> ...


Mine hasn't moved overnight so I'm hoping it's just a tracking issue and it will magically appear also!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 13, 2016)

My box *magically* arrived today, although tracking has not moved since April 7. I received the lipstick in "coquette orchid" which is a lovely metallic rose shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> CeraVe was 70% empty, but I'm happy with most of the goodies.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 13, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> My box *magically* arrived today, although tracking has not moved since April 7. I received the lipstick in "coquette orchid" which is a lovely metallic rose shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> CeraVe was 70% empty, but I'm happy with most of the goodies.


Yeah my CeraVe in my walmart box was little more full than the one in my target box. But a little bit goes a long way luckily. I gave mine to my boyfriend, it helps is raw chapped nose from all the blowing of his nose he does this time of year with pollen/allergies. He sneezes non-stop.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 13, 2016)

I got my boxes today.  Disappointed in my lipstick color:  Dulce le Leche  Both boxes are the same.  Really wanted a deep pink or rose color.  Although this would be considered a nude, I cannot use this color.


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 13, 2016)

I received a bright pink lipstick and was able to easily exchange it for a nude color at a Rite Aid store....


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucked out with my boxes, I ended up with two gorgeous lip colors, Divine Wine and Temptress Rose, great lighter spring colors.


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks like the new one is up, not for sale yet, but the products show!


----------



## aniadania (Apr 29, 2016)

Lindahusker said:


> Looks like the new one is up, not for sale yet, but the products show!


They looks great! Just up my alley! Yey!


----------



## MET (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks good (again).


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Apr 29, 2016)

do you have a link to where the new one will be ? I can not seem to find it


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 29, 2016)

Shellymae1970 said:


> do you have a link to where the new one will be ? I can not seem to find it


Here is the link http://www.target.com/c/beauty-box-ways-to-shop/-/N-54wll#?lnk=snav_rd_beauty_box


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 29, 2016)

Of course I do not need anything but that will not stop me from ordering the box.....


----------



## MET (Apr 29, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> cpl100, on 29 Apr 2016 - 5:19 PM, said:Of course I do not need anything but that will not stop me from ordering the box.....


I know, I may be close to admitting I have a problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I really wish this would be a subscription - I would probably save money since I wouldn't purchase 2 subscriptions like I do individual boxes.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 29, 2016)

ooh having the Target box as a sub would be the best thing ever even though I really don't need another sub. :lol:


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 29, 2016)

Yay! Everything looks good. I am looking forward to this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (May 1, 2016)

Maybe everyone knows about this but I just bought two expensive beauty items at Target.  (Scaraway patches and a Neutrogena microdermabrasion kit.)  When I asked a clerk why they were both cheaper on the website he said almost everything is cheaper online and just go to customer service for a price match. I saved around $5.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 1, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> Maybe everyone knows about this but I just bought two expensive beauty items at Target.  (Scaraway patches and a Neutrogena microdermabrasion kit.)  When I asked a clerk why they were both cheaper on the website he said almost everything is cheaper online and just go to customer service for a price match. I saved around $5.


I've also learned that if the cashier at target ever refuses to take one of your coupons, just go to guest services and say you forgot to use your coupon on your transaction and they'll refund you the coupon value.

I've had legit target coupons that match the items I was buying work for no reason and the cashier refused to push them through, my bf used to manage a target and he said just go to guest services and it's true they just refund you no problems.


----------



## pearldrop (May 1, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> Maybe everyone knows about this but I just bought two expensive beauty items at Target.  (Scaraway patches and a Neutrogena microdermabrasion kit.)  When I asked a clerk why they were both cheaper on the website he said almost everything is cheaper online and just go to customer service for a price match. I saved around $5.


Sometimes it's other way around (online is more expensive when you do ship to store), but you can always get a price match. It's not only Target, Walmart also does that. Once I saved $60 on a cruiser bike (cheaper in store) and $10 on a bike helmet (cheaper online) using Walmart's price match  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (May 1, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I've also learned that if the cashier at target ever refuses to take one of your coupons, just go to guest services and say you forgot to use your coupon on your transaction and they'll refund you the coupon value.
> 
> I've had legit target coupons that match the items I was buying work for no reason and the cashier refused to push them through, my bf used to manage a target and he said just go to guest services and it's true they just refund you no problems.


True. 

Once a guest service clerk refused to apply one manufacturer coupon and one store coupon to the same cart saying "it's against their policy". When I asked her to show me the policy item regarding this, she spent 10 minutes browsing through 3 pages of policy over and over to not be able to find such an item.

Just ask them to justify when they refuse.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 1, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> True.
> 
> Once a guest service clerk refused to apply one manufacturer coupon and one store coupon to the same cart saying "it's against their policy". When I asked her to show me the policy item regarding this, she spent 10 minutes browsing through 3 pages of policy over and over to not be able to find such an item.
> 
> Just ask them to justify when they refuse.


Yep Target is one store you can use both types of coupons. That IS clearly in their policy.


----------



## cpl100 (May 1, 2016)

Does anyone have a link to the Target page that has the small size beauty items?  I know I saw it floating around somewhere.  TIA


----------



## pearldrop (May 1, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Does anyone have a link to the Target page that has the small size beauty items?  I know I saw it floating around somewhere.  TIA


Here they are: http://www.target.com/c/trial-size-ways-to-shop-beauty/-/N-4ucor


----------



## pearldrop (May 2, 2016)

Box is available now. Don't forget to use your $3 coupon from last box and if you can bump the total up to $20 (before -$3) Target throws in a $5 gift card


----------



## MET (May 2, 2016)

I must be on product overload b/c I actually debated this one.  The $5 gift card and $3 coupon were the deciding factors....


----------



## bliss10977 (May 2, 2016)

I skipped this one. Definitely on product overload, and the sizes seem small for a $10 Target box.


----------



## somabis1 (May 2, 2016)

I bought one...Just wonder...the sample size in the picture looks smaller for a Target box that sells for $10...and ofcourse for $47 value.

May be when the actual product arrives...they should be more full size products than it looks now....


----------



## Shellymae1970 (May 2, 2016)

I think something is wrong with the page i can not add to cart...i wonder if it is sold out...is anyone else having issues ?


----------



## LadyGordon (May 2, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> I skipped this one. Definitely on product overload, and the sizes seem small for a $10 Target box.



Same here, nothing sounded exciting to me....I must have too much stuff!


----------



## MET (May 2, 2016)

Shellymae1970 said:


> Shellymae1970, on 02 May 2016 - 11:24 AM, said:I think something is wrong with the page i can not add to cart...i wonder if it is sold out...is anyone else having issues ?


It sold out about an hour ago - sorry.


----------



## Geek2 (May 3, 2016)

Target has a $5 gift card promo with $20+ beauty purchase on their site


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 3, 2016)

I bought via ebates (2% cash back) bought 2 and used the $3 coupon from the last box and got the $5 gift card, works out to be about $6.20/box for me if you factor the gift card. Not to bad and my extra box makes and easy gift for my sister's birthday.


----------



## artemiss (May 6, 2016)

Both of mine came today..it was like Christmas: 2 Target boxes, my Birchbox, a surprise Allure box and some bulbs for my garden! Whew!

I ended up with two different colors of the lip pen and it appears to be full-size. I am pretty happy with it, especially after using ebates, my coupon and getting the $5 gift card.


----------



## cpl100 (May 7, 2016)

artemiss said:


> Both of mine came today..it was like Christmas: 2 Target boxes, my Birchbox, a surprise Allure box and some bulbs for my garden! Whew!
> 
> I ended up with two different colors of the lip pen and it appears to be full-size. I am pretty happy with it, especially after using ebates, my coupon and getting the $5 gift card.


Did the gift card come with your box?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 7, 2016)

I got the gift card in an email the day my boxes shipped if anyone was wondering how they're delivered!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 11, 2016)

My target box arrived (I bought two) the second one ended up in another city so I hope it shows up tomorrow since I'd like to ship it to my sister for her birthday.

Naturally I got a red Loreal Lip item.  Oh well everything else is pretty great!


----------



## Linda Schroeder (May 11, 2016)

Mine is super delayed for some reason, make me so sad, because it looks awesome!


----------



## pearldrop (May 11, 2016)

Lindahusker said:


> Mine is super delayed for some reason, make me so sad, because it looks awesome!


Mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's stuck in NV since May 7.

Hope USPS didn't lose our boxes.


----------



## Linda Schroeder (May 27, 2016)

Looks like the June 2016 box items are up and there will be a box for dads I am guessing!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 28, 2016)

Here is the link for the items http://www.target.com/c/beauty-box-ways-to-shop/-/N-54wll#?lnk=snav_rd_beauty_box


----------



## MET (May 30, 2016)

The boxes are now available.


----------



## Stella07 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks, MET, got mine! There's both the men's ($5) and women's ($10) boxes.


----------



## Geek2 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for the info!! I got the women's box.


----------



## MissKris17 (May 30, 2016)

I got two, even though I'mon product overload. There are a lot of items here I'll actually use.


----------



## MET (May 30, 2016)

@@MissKris17 - same here - really on target product overload.  If nothing new I will really have to TRY to skip the next one.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 30, 2016)

I picked up one of each, used my $3 coupon from the last box, ebates and my $5 gift card. Ended up paying $7 for both


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (May 30, 2016)

got mine today


----------



## somabis1 (May 30, 2016)

Something different with this june box...it is still available. Longest that I have noticed...


----------



## Saiza (May 30, 2016)

Soma said:


> Something different with this june box...it is still available. Longest that I have noticed...


 Maybe it's because of the holiday weekend and a lot of people are out of town? I ordered 4 of the men's boxes this morning for gifts lol. It's a bargain for $5, I've been skipping the women's boxes for a few months now, they're up to $10 and not that exciting at all.


----------



## Queennie (May 31, 2016)

Got the women's box as well, excited as I never seem to be able to pick up these boxes while they are in stock!


----------



## pearldrop (May 31, 2016)

I was traveling without the $3 off coupon, so I just picked up a Men's box for my hubby using $5 gift card and paid only $0.39 for tax.

I literally ordered it at a restaurant in Portland's Pearl District, while waiting for our lunch. Sub box addiction at its finest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I'm glad the Women's box was not that attractive to me, so it was not a difficult decision.


----------



## MET (May 31, 2016)

SO surprised that these boxes did not sell out for over 24 hours and that the men's box is still available.  I wonder if Target is adding more inventory or if there was a glitch in the system?  I ordered my boxes first thing yesterday and just received (a few hours) the confirmation email which is weird.


----------



## artemiss (Jun 3, 2016)

I think they were available so long because some of us (me) got used to these hitting the first or the first monday of the month so I wasn't looking for them until Weds, at which point they were sold out already, so I totally missed it, even though I would have LOVED a men's box for the hubs.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I did go ahead and use my coupon and gift card from the last box to pick up some sundries I needed since I had been saving them to use on the June box.
I have an extra $3 off $15 (beauty only) coupon that expires on the 11th, so if anyone wants that, PM me..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 8, 2016)

I got my box today. I think this is one of the best boxes so far or maybe I'm thinking that since I haven't gotten so many Target boxes. It seemed like it had so many items in it. Definitely worth the price.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 8, 2016)

I bought four of the men's boxes for gifts, and really happy with them. Except one was missing the beard oil or body powder and another the beard oil had leaked out and was half empty. I contacted Target immediately and they refunded me $5, you can't beat two boxes for $4.69! lol.


----------



## MET (Jun 8, 2016)

Great boxes !  I met my mailman at the sidewalk and noticed the Target boxes in his bag and said "oh you have a box for me? without missing a beat and with great sorrow in his voice he said "always"."    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll have to make it up to him at Christmas.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 8, 2016)

I feel bad for our mailman too. I always tell him sorry I get so much mail and so many boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> He says it's job security.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Saiza said:


> I bought four of the men's boxes for gifts, and really happy with them. Except one was missing the beard oil or body powder and another the beard oil had leaked out and was half empty. I contacted Target immediately and they refunded me $5, you can't beat two boxes for $4.69! lol.


I got one of my women's boxes and half the shampoo leaked out. Luckily it was in it's own packaging.


----------



## MET (Jun 8, 2016)

Men's boxes are back in stock - just ordered 2 more to set aside for Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit - looks like the boxes may not be available. I placed the order and an hour later received an email that the boxes may be delayed.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 8, 2016)

I ordered men's and women's and got only one yesterday. I hope the other one shows up before the week ends.


----------



## DianeER (Jun 9, 2016)

My women's box arrived on Sat. and the men's box arrived the following Wed. (even though they had only sent me one tracking number).


----------



## sarah4770 (Jun 9, 2016)

I got both  the man and woman box today.  I liked the LOreal and the scrub, and the elf balm too.  I was surprised to see the pantene is a pretty big size. In the mens box, I hid the razor for me and will let the old man go thru the rest. and the rest will go in stockings.

  I can't wait til I get enough posts for trading.  All I really want is facewash and primer. My name is Colleen.570 on ebay if you want to see if I am trustworthy for swaps.


----------



## Queennie (Jun 9, 2016)

I got my box today!
Love almost everything in it! The Yes to Cucumbers wipes though have broken me out in the past, and the sunscreen, body butter, and Pixi duo were nice but will be gifting away. Absolutely loved the Lumi Cushion foundation (even though it was a wrong shade) and the way that the Shea Moisture Rinse smelled! Going to be using that Target coupon for sure and picking up some products. I only wish that this box was a automatic subscription!


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 10, 2016)

Um, don't tell my husband, 4/5 boxes ordered.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 13, 2016)

Ordered two mens and received both.  Neither had the beard oil and that is fine since no one in this house has a beard.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 13, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Ordered two mens and received both.  Neither had the beard wash and that is fine since no one in this house has a beard.


Beard wash?  

I thought it was beard oil or body powder


----------



## DianeER (Jun 13, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Beard wash?
> 
> I thought it was beard oil or body powder


You're correct. It's either beard oil (meant to soften beard hairs and condition skin underneath) or a body powder.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 13, 2016)

DianeER said:


> You're correct. It's either beard oil (meant to soften beard hairs and condition skin underneath) or a body powder.


The only reason I remember it is because I told my boyfriend I got him the box and those were his options, and he joked about using the powder for his nether regions....schweety b*lls and all that jokes ensued.  

Turns out he did get the powder, but I'm not sure if he's going to use it.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 14, 2016)

Received my men's box today, finally, and Axe &amp; Dove items were leaked and most of the items are covered with body wash :/
We also got the powder.


----------



## MET (Jun 27, 2016)

If current trends continue we should have a box going on sale July 4th.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 27, 2016)

I was thinking that also and lamenting it a little bit.


----------



## MET (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow, they still have the contents up for the June box so it's doubtful anything will go on sale tomorrow.  Maybe because of the holidays and all of the traveling they have opted to delay the release OR maybe they are on a break  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 4, 2016)

I still don't see anything for a box today. Does anyone else see it?


----------



## MET (Jul 4, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> cpl100, on 04 Jul 2016 - 09:42 AM, said:I still don't see anything for a box today. Does anyone else see it?


No, it looks like June is still up. Maybe next weekend if they opt for a Monday morning thing ?


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 4, 2016)

I think my coupon from June ends on the 9th. They usually have the new box in time to use it iirc.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 4, 2016)

I wonder if it'll go up tomorrow since today is a holiday?


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 5, 2016)

Boxes are live!


----------



## sarah4770 (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm skipping this one, but here is a 3/15 code for anyone who wants it:

JN6TMP97WHPMBTY


----------



## MET (Jul 5, 2016)

IMO the Walmart boxes looked better than these.  I ordered one of each only because I had a $10 gift card available.  The boxes have been losing their mojo over the last 3 months and I hope they recover!


----------



## MET (Jul 5, 2016)

Go figure - it looks like the Simply Radiant box (or both) are sold out since I received the standard - we may not be able to fulfill your order email.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 5, 2016)

Here are pictures of the boxes


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm gonna pass on these. Nothing I want in either box.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 5, 2016)

I had bought the radiant box and then cancelled my order.  All I wanted was the Acure, but I have so many cleansers, shampoos and face creams, I will never use them all. And I did buy the Popsugar mystery box.


----------



## aihutch (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm passing on this one, nothing is grabbing me like boxes did earlier in the year, plus 2 shampoos in one box is too much for me.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 5, 2016)

I bought both for $9.00, used my son's remaining gift card balance from last year's baby shower gifts. Yup, I am that mom!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Jul 5, 2016)

iPretty949 said:


> iPretty949, on 05 Jul 2016 - 4:48 PM, said:I bought both for $9.00, used my son's remaining gift card balance from last year's baby shower gifts. Yup, I am that mom!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hey it was a gift to BOTH of you - so enjoy with no guilt!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 5, 2016)

MET said:


> Hey it was a gift to BOTH of you - so enjoy with no guilt!


Literally told myself that too! Also him breaking my fave sunglasses from Popsugar last weekend, I told him "that is your partial payment" LOL


----------



## artemiss (Jul 5, 2016)

MET said:


> Hey it was a gift to BOTH of you - so enjoy with no guilt!


Agreed. I always try to get something useful for baby and a little something indulgent for mom when I buy baby shower gifts, so you've got my approval.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamara Bluntson (Jul 5, 2016)

iPretty949 said:


> I bought both for $9.00, used my son's remaining gift card balance from last year's baby shower gifts. Yup, I am that mom!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


look at it this way, you held on to it for a year without needing it for him so It was only right that you put it to good use. Win,win!!


----------



## Tamara Bluntson (Jul 5, 2016)

Reija said:


> Here are pictures of the boxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that lipstick color!!! :wub:


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 5, 2016)

I was reading the thread in MSA and noticed for the first time the one with the NYX lipstick had feminine wipes.  Really Target?  &lt;_&lt;   Hope Birchbox doesn't find out about this. They'll send us Harvey Prince scented ones.


----------



## somabis1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks like both the boxes are still available...Its second month in a row...and boxes are available for these many days...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2016)

My boxes have already shipped


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 13, 2016)

One of my boxes arrived today.




Comes with 3 wipes in different scents and my butter lipstick is moonlit night, it's a rich color. Not one I'd normally rock but it's very pretty, more fall though.


----------



## MET (Jul 13, 2016)

Target has a cottonelle box for $5.  Toilet paper is not beauty but it has 2 SkinFix full items - I think it's a steal.

http://www.target.com/p/target-clean-care-box---cottonelle/-/A-51340145


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 15, 2016)

My second target box finally arrived.


----------



## MET (Jul 15, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Bizgirlva, on 15 Jul 2016 - 5:05 PM, said:
> My second target box finally arrived.
> 
> 
> ...


Me too - I liked this one much better.  I thought the first one was pretty lame even though I know what was in it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 20, 2016)

MET said:


> Target has a cottonelle box for $5.  Toilet paper is not beauty but it has 2 SkinFix full items - I think it's a steal.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/target-clean-care-box---cottonelle/-/A-51340145


This box was a great deal!


----------



## MET (Jul 20, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Bizgirlva, on 20 Jul 2016 - 2:11 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just received my 1st box (I ordered 2)  - practical plus amazing value.   The coupon book is pretty useful too.


----------



## MET (Jul 29, 2016)

We'll see if they are back to their "normal" schedule and a new box released on Monday.


----------



## MET (Aug 1, 2016)

The August box is live on Target.  http://www.target.com/p/target-august-beauty-box-back-to-college/-/A-51264845


----------



## cskeiser (Aug 1, 2016)

Hmmm... debating whether I can justify now that they are charging shipping...


----------



## MET (Aug 1, 2016)

cskeiser said:


> cskeiser, on 01 Aug 2016 - 09:28 AM, said:Hmmm... debating whether I can justify now that they are charging shipping...


I don't think it's the normal.  I had placed the order first thing (7:15 am) and didn't realize that they had charged shipping (d'oh!). I called CS not too long ago and she confirmed free shipping and credited me via gift card.

*edit - received an email and they actually refunded me the shipping charges instead (which is better).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 1, 2016)

I'd rather they fix this "glitch" than have to make a phone call only to give me credit. That's not how it should work.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 1, 2016)

This box is kind of meh to me :/ I can't see the $30+ value.


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 4, 2016)

The Target August box has restocked!


----------



## MET (Aug 29, 2016)

The September Beauty Box is live !  Note that they've limited it to one box per order this time around.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 29, 2016)

Here is the link http://www.target.com/p/target-september-beauty-box/-/A-51264864


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Total miss for me....not getting it.  Thanks heavens!  I am long on beauty items and short on self-control (apparently).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 6, 2016)

Here is my box:




I'm not thrilled with a higher price tag for this box. I wish it had a matching shampoo instead of two conditioners and a different product than the Laneige over and over again.


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 6, 2016)

I am thinking the reason why they priced this box higher is to cover shipping expenses. Or maybe they want to be at par with other subscription boxes?

I just canceled my second Birchbox and put my $10 in this box and I am okay with it. I don't shop drugstore products often and this is a great way for me to try them before buying full size. Also, mascaras are always full sized!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 7, 2016)

That's true I wouldn't normally try most of the items in the box without these collaborations with Target. I'm just being picky   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> That's true I wouldn't normally try most of the items in the box without these collaborations with Target. I'm just being picky   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think you're being picky.  I skipped this one because I didn't think it was worth the $10. I mean, if you total everything up, it would cost more than $10.  But, for me, it didn't make the cut.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 30, 2016)

Preview for the October box is on the target site or on Nouveaucheap.com


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks @@Krystyn Lowe ! Here is the preview and the link http://www.target.com/c/beauty-box-ways-to-shop/-/N-54wll#?lnk=snav_rd_beauty_box


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 30, 2016)

I like the looks of it. I wonder if it will go up on Monday?


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 2, 2016)

Honestly, they have a store (warehouse!) full of products and they keep sending the same stuff each month.  It's great if you want to stockpile a favorite but other than that it's kind of boring at this point.


----------



## MET (Oct 2, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> cpl100, on 02 Oct 2016 - 8:04 PM, said:Honestly, they have a store (warehouse!) full of products and they keep sending the same stuff each month.  It's great if you want to stockpile a favorite but other than that it's kind of boring at this point.


Agreed - this is the first box I will not be buying.  I've been on the fence on a few others but there is absolutely nothing that appeals...


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 3, 2016)

The boxes are now available!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 3, 2016)

In my opinion $7 is too much for this box :/ I'm skipping.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 3, 2016)

I went for the box, the peppermint shampoo and conditioner appeals to me and I like derma e products.


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 3, 2016)

I skipped this one....I agree, too many repeats, and I have product overload.


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 9, 2016)

Skipped this one and the last one.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 10, 2016)

My box will be here tomorrow. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello ladies,
Does any of you have an extra $3 off $15 beauty coupon that you won't be using? If yes, could you please share it with me via PM? 
Thanks a lot in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 17, 2016)

Target had a baby box but sold out so fast :/ I would have loved to get one for my baby who is still baking in the oven  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope they add more stock soon.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 17, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Target had a baby box but sold out so fast :/ I would have loved to get one for my baby who is still baking in the oven  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope they add more stock soon.


Congrats! If you still need a coupon, let me know i'll find mine.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks a lot @@Bizgirlva that would be great =)


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 18, 2016)

congrats @@pearldrop! The baby box was a great value. Hopefully they add more stock soon!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks so much @@Reija


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 28, 2016)

There a for him holiday box available, $5 for $25 value.

http://www.target.com/p/target-his-holiday-beauty-box-25-value/-/A-50286270


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 28, 2016)

I bought the men's box, my boyfriends b-day is in a couple weeks, and I refuse to buy him video games, comics and pop figures. So he's getting a man's "beauty box" scratchers, dinner, ice cream cake and trip to see the Dr Strange movie.



Krystyn Lowe said:


> There a for him holiday box available, $5 for $25 value.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/target-his-holiday-beauty-box-25-value/-/A-50286270


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 28, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I bought the men's box, my boyfriends b-day is in a couple weeks, and I refuse to buy him video games, comics and pop figures. So he's getting a man's "beauty box" scratchers, dinner, ice cream cake and trip to see the Dr Strange movie.


whoops looks like Target canceled all the orders for the box. I wonder if it wasn't supposed to go out yet?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 28, 2016)

Yeah I was just coming on to say my order was cancelled! I guess someone released it too early?


----------



## MET (Oct 28, 2016)

Some were saying that it was last year's box that maybe got reactivated.  Kind of a big mess up on their part.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2016)

The November box is now available!


----------



## MET (Oct 31, 2016)

Reija said:


> Reija, on 31 Oct 2016 - 09:24 AM, said:
> The November box is now available!
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered one but only to try 2 of the items. These boxes are a bit of a letdown these days IMO.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting one just for the mask.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2016)

I ended up ordering one. When I tried to check out it said the box was out of stock but I re-added it to the cart and it let me check out.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 31, 2016)

I ended up ordering one as well. I like most of the box and $10 is the same as a birchbox or ipsy and you get two more products.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 5, 2016)

Here is the box, shipped super fast!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 6, 2016)

It did ship fast! I got mine too. Thanks for posting @@Bizgirlva!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 7, 2016)

Cross posting here from the Holiday thread. Target has a 12 days of beauty calender

http://www.target.com/p/beauty-advent-calendar/-/A-51175973


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 8, 2016)

Holiday thread?  Is that a general holiday thread or particular to Target?  I don's see a holiday thread.....but I am a horrid searcher....


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 8, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Holiday thread?  Is that a general holiday thread or particular to Target?  I don's see a holiday thread.....but I am a horrid searcher....


Here it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/141813-2016-holiday-makeup-collections/

Thanks for this thread @@Reija everything looks great.


----------



## MET (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wellness boxes are on sale for $4.99 for at least a few more hours.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 5, 2016)

New Target boxes are available. Women's is $10 (http://www.target.com/p/target-december-beauty-box-hers/-/A-51264929) Men's is $7 (http://www.target.com/p/target-december-beauty-box-his/-/A-51478564).


----------



## MET (Dec 5, 2016)

Surprised they still have them in stock - I passed on the last few but ordered 1 of each this time around. May order a 2nd....


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2016)

I ended up ordering one for a gift.


----------



## catipa (Dec 6, 2016)

I got one as a gift as well, it is a very good deal.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 6, 2016)

I delayed on getting this, I was going to buy it this morning but it was sold out. I hope they restock.


----------



## MET (Jan 2, 2017)

January 2017 Target boxes are available: 1 is $5 and the other $10

http://www.target.com/c/beauty-box-ways-to-shop/-/N-54wll#?lnk=snav_rd_beauty_box


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 3, 2017)

MET said:


> January 2017 Target boxes are available: 1 is $5 and the other $10
> 
> http://www.target.com/c/beauty-box-ways-to-shop/-/N-54wll#?lnk=snav_rd_beauty_box


I am passing this time as well. Was more interested in the $10 box (because I love that lemon rinse and it would be good to have a smaller version for trips) but it's not worth $10 in my opinion. If it was $5 I would definitely get one.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 3, 2017)

I ended up getting the box. I don't think it's the best box but I can use some items.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 18, 2017)

My Beautybox came today. Overall I think it's ok. I'm going to try the Nexus hair product and looking forward to using the Burt's Bees, the Revitalift and the Revlon lip balm stick. Did anyone else order it and get theirs yet?


----------



## catipa (Jan 18, 2017)

I did not get this box this time, but I think that the Lip Balm stick looks very nice.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 18, 2017)

I got both boxes last week. I dove right into them and forgot to snap pictures. 

I'm pretty happy with the mix of products in both boxes. I'll have a few items for swap. I love trying new lotions in the winter, I can get a better sense if they actually work to heal dry skin.


----------



## artemiss (Jan 21, 2017)

Just a heads up they have the $10 version up on the site on sale for $7, must not have been a big seller. Since they went monthly, I feel like they aren't quite the deal they used to be. Not saying I don't still pick them up, but I don't snag 2-3 like I used to.


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 26, 2017)

Target update the Beauty Box page!  It looks like the February box will have:


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 30, 2017)

This box is available now for $10 : http://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box-february/-/A-52104487

I'm passing again...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 30, 2017)

I picked one up. I'll use every item in the box except the mascara. I've already tried it and didn't love it but I can easily pass it to my sister.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 27, 2017)

The Target March box is now available! Did anyone order it? I ended up getting it because of the Missha product. I love the Missha Time Revolution line.

http://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box-march/-/A-52250458


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 28, 2017)

I picked one up! I think I'll use everything in the box.


----------



## MET (Feb 28, 2017)

I picked one up too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2017)

I got my box today. It's excellent I'll use everything in this box and the lip gloss is a nice light pink shade in radiant rose.

Super excited to try the Missa toner, I'm almost out of my current toner.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 30, 2017)

The full sizes from the last box are now available for 15% off with a coupon. I really like the Neutrogena lip product so I'm considering getting it.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 3, 2017)

APRIL BOXES are now available! $7 each




BOX 1:


La Roche-Posay Toleriane Purifying Foaming Cleanser – 0.5 oz
Sally Hansen Double-Duty Base &amp; Top Coat – 0.45 oz
HASK Argan Oil Repairing Deep Conditioner – 1.57 oz
Dr Teals Lavender Foaming Bath – 3 oz
eb5 Facial Cleanser – 0.35 oz S
Rimmel Colour Precise White Eyeliner Colored liquid liner
Banana Boat Dry Balance SPF 30 – 1 oz

BOX 2:


SheaMoisture Kukui Nut Facial Cream Cleanser + Face &amp; Neck Cream – 5ml
Juice Organics Deluxe-Size Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner – 1.2 oz each
Burt’s Bees White Tea Extract Facial Cleansing Towelettes – 10ct
Hello Extra Whitening Pure Mint Flouride Toothpaste – .85 oz
Yes To Tomatoes Detoxifying Charcoal Mud Mask – 1ct
ACURE Pore Clarifying Red Clay Scrub – 1 oz
Raw Sugar Lemon Sugar Body Wash – 2 oz


----------



## catipa (Apr 3, 2017)

iPretty949 said:


> APRIL BOXES are now available! $7 each
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I just picked up one of each.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 3, 2017)

I also got one of each! Great mix of products and types.


----------



## mandys (Apr 7, 2017)

Picked up one of each! A little surprised they still had them this far into the month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 8, 2017)

I haven't seen my regular mail man for a week (maybe more). I was expecting my Target boxes Friday but they never arrived. My regular mail man usually arrives at lunch time and this week I got mail at all sorts of times, sometimes as early at 11am other days as late as 5:30pm. 

Friday the substitute mail man says my regular guy might be retiring or as he put it "get the heck outta here" when he dropped off my BeautyFix box, but he had no Target boxes. Later that day my Target box tracking updated to delivered in a totally different zip code, not the one my office and address is located in. Ugh.

I live chatted with Target and they offered me a refund. Since the boxes are still available I might repurchase them and just have them sent to my apartment where the mail delivery is a little more stable.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 1, 2017)

Target Beauty box for May is still available as of this writing.

*From the descriptions:*

*Nexxus Shampoo &amp; Conditioner- 1 each, .3 oz*
Caviar Protein Complex helps replenish moisture to dry, brittle hair for a mane that’s soft and smooth

*ACURE Pore-Minimizing Red Clay Mask- 1 oz*
Moroccan red clay draws out impurities while argan stem cells hydrate and tone for a bright complexion
Tip: Remove mask before it dries completely to get all the benefits without over-drying skin.

*Nubian Heritage Bath Bombs- 2 ct*
Dream about a tropical getaway while coconut oil and papaya help naturally hydrate and revitalize skin.

*Wet n Wild MegaLast Liquid Lipstick- .24 oz*
High-pigment color glides on glossy and dries to a matte finish that won’t dry out your pout.
Trick: Use a lip liner beforehand to define the shape and keep the color contained.

*Vichy Pore-Purifying Clay Mask- .23 oz*
White clay helps remove excess oil, while aloe vera and mineralizing thermal water hydrate and strengthen skin.

*Nexxus Vitall 8-in-1 Masque- 1.5 oz*
Blend of coconut oil, soybean oil and keratin offers intensive treatment to help nourish and repair hair.
How To: After shampooing, apply and leave on for 5 minutes. Rinse. Use weekly or as needed.

*Guess Dare Fragrance for Women- .04 oz*
Notes of kumquat, jasmine and coconut palm create a fruity-floral aroma that’s sophisticated and modern.

*Soap &amp; Glory Flake Away Body Polish- 1.69 oz*
Skin-smoothing body polish with shea butter, almond oil, peach seed powder and sugar exfoliates dry skin.
Tip: Use before applying sunless tanner for flawless color. Don’t forget elbows and knees!


----------



## Miss Pettigrew Review (May 2, 2017)

link removed


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 2, 2017)

I got one, of course!


----------



## Geek2 (May 17, 2017)

The mother's day box is on sale for $7

http://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box-may-mother-s-day/-/A-52378314


----------



## Geek2 (May 30, 2017)

The summer and Farther's Day boxes are available





https://www.target.com/c/beauty-box-ways-to-shop/-/N-54wll#?lnk=snav_rd_beauty_box


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 3, 2017)

The new Target Beauty Box is available!




https://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box-july/-/A-52506865


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 3, 2017)

I haven't ordered one for a long time, but this one sucked me in. I had just decided I needed a new headband for washing my face, etc. I'll actually use everything in this box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 6, 2017)

I picked one up, I'll use everything in the box too!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 1, 2017)

The new beauty box is now available! Who's ordering one?




Here is the link https://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box-153-august/-/A-52718074#lnk=sametab


----------



## Saiza (Aug 1, 2017)

This one is tempting but most people don't seem to be interested. I think for $5 I'd order it; but for $7 I'm passing.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 1, 2017)

I got one, I"m traveling in a couple weeks so all of this will be handy.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2017)

I'll use everything, so I picked one up.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 28, 2017)

two new boxes are available!




https://www.target.com/c/beauty-box/-/N-54wll


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 29, 2017)

I bought both boxes. I'm always using stuff from my target boxes.


----------



## aihutch (Aug 29, 2017)

I bought the new basics box. I haven't bought a Target box in awhile and this looks like a good travel box.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 2, 2017)

The new beauty box is available.




https://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box-153-october/-/A-52956890#lnk=sametab


----------



## BayAreaBeautyBlogger (Oct 3, 2017)

That's pretty good for only $7.00 and you can see exactly what you're getting before you decide to buy. I just checked out the link and 3 products are full size, that's awesome!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 20, 2017)

There's a new target baby box and it's still available if you're interested. It's $7 and Target lists $35 value.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 25, 2017)

I really like that little wax pencil from ELF from the last Target box. It's great on brows.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 30, 2017)

The new Beauty Box is available!




https://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box-153-november/-/A-53035393#lnk=sametab


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 5, 2017)

BEAUTY ADVENT CALENDAR available online and in select Target with Beauty Concierge. I went yesterday to check it out and it is a massive box! I am thinking of getting it online so I could get cashback and I can use my $3 off $15 from my October box.

From Target website:
Get merry and bright with the 12 Days of Beauty Advent Calendar, a Target Exclusive! This unique curation is a great way to sample favorite items from some of our top brands to keep you looking and feeling festive all season long. *An unbelievable value of $58-- for $15!*

*Maybelline Great Last Mascara- 0.15 oz.*
This mascara features a lash-doubling formula that glides on to build great-looking lashes. The lash-building brush makes it easy to get a full-lash look. 

*e.l.f. Lip Exfoliator- 1 ct.*
A sweet sugar and smoothing sensation, infused with Vitamin E, Shea Butter, Avocado, Grape and Jojoba Oils to nourish and protect.

*HASK Argan Oil Repairing Shine- 0.625 oz.*
This lightweight, alcohol-free oil absorbs instantly to provide frizz-free shine without leaving an oily residue. Argan Oil is rich in essential fatty acids and penetrates hair to restore shine and provide soft, silky results in dry, damaged hair.

*Acure Eye Cream- 1oz.*
Edelweiss extract and chlorella provide deep hydration to protect the skin’s moisture barrier...you won't believe your eyes.

*Pixi Glow Tonic- 0.5oz. *
Original 5% Glyolic Acid Formula with Aloe Vera and Ginseng. Gently exfoliates to remove dead skin cells, revealing healthy glowing skin. For all skin types. Clinically proven results. 

*Vichy Mineral 89 Face Moisturizer- 0.15 oz.*
Mineral 89 combines the highest concentration of Vichy Mineralizing Thermal Water enriched with 15 minerals and Hyaluronic Acid to enhance long term hydration, essential for healthy skin.

*NYX Bright Idea Illuminating Stick- Full Size- 0.21 oz.*
Get your glow on with the NYX Professional Makeup Bright Idea Stick. This glitzy, shimmering cream cosmetic is perfect for highlighting and strobing, and brings just the right amount of sparkle to your look.

*Nexxus New York Salon Care Humectress Ultimate Moisture Protein Complex Intensely Hydrating Masque- 1.5 oz.*
Nexxus Humectress Hair Masque for Dry Hair works by binding moisture deep within each hair fiber, distributing Elastin Protein, and creating a protective barrier of moisture. 

*Honest Beauty Everything Organic Facial Oil- 0.03 oz.*
Replenish moisture-depleted skin by amplifying its natural defenses for a supple, smooth and youthful look. Think antioxidant-dense, pure seed and fruit oils — each drop rich in the same fatty acids and vitamins known to feed your body.

*Real Techniques Miracle Complexion Sponge- 1ct.*
The rounded sides of the sponge help blend large areas of the face with a repeated dabbing or stippling motion. The precision tip helps cover blemishes and imperfections, and the flat edge helps contour around the eyes and nose.

*Eylure Flase Eyelashes Natural No.031- 1 pair*
Eylure Naturals No.031 is a loosely woven, compact lash that delivers extra length &amp; fullness. The unique 'curve' of Eylure's lashes allows the lash to 'hug' the eye, making application easier and wear completely comfy. Handmade and reusable.

*Pacifica Sea Foam Complete Face Wash- 0.7 oz. *
Harness the power of the ocean with marine extracts. Coconut water and natural actives come together in our gentle sulfate-free foaming cleanser that removes daily toxins and make-up.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2017)

The new Target Beauty boxes are now available! There is one for her and one for him


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 6, 2017)

This is a good one. I'm trying to be super picky about what I buy. Trying to resist this one.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm passing on this too even though it's a great deal. .


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2017)

I like this one, but gifting the nails to my niece. She'll just put them on and take them off right away.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 29, 2017)

target has 15% off the products from the last box


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 2, 2018)

The new beauty boxes are available


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Was anyone able to order the March beauty box? Looks like they went super quick.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2018)

I ordered one, I missed the honest beauty one last month. I wanted to try that one even though folks said the sample sizes were small.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 20, 2018)

My target box arrived with the eyeshadow quad busted and pink shadow over everything. I was able to get a full refund from Target. I saw a lot of other people had the same issue. I paid UPS to upgrade my shipping to ground so I'm still trying to recover that cost.

Anyway I got red or ruby hair color, which I liked I tried it on my boyfriend who has red hair, he just ended up looking like his scalp was bleeding, we even tried it in his beard and it looked like he had bled all over. Too funny!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Such a bummer @Bizgirlva! Glad you got a full refund.

I just got an email that Target has a promo get $5 gift card with $20 beauty order.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 13, 2018)

The April Target beauty box is now available. Anyone ordering this?


----------



## Geek2 (May 7, 2018)

The Target Mother's Day box is now available! Also the Sonia Kashuk box with brushes etc is available for $10. The Mother's Day box is $7. Anyone purchasing it?


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 4, 2018)

The two new Target beauty boxes are available!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 9, 2018)

The two new Target beauty boxes are out! Anyone ordering these?


----------



## aihutch (Jul 9, 2018)

Yep, I ordered the Multicultural box!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm tempted but I've been on no buy for months now and still doing good. I'm happy for anyone who is getting these boxes though!!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 6, 2018)

The new Target Beauty box is available. Anyone ordering this one?


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 11, 2018)

There are two new beauty boxes available now: https://www.target.com/c/beauty-box/-/N-54wll
It's sad that, although Target fixed the price at $7, the value keeps going down ?


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 27, 2018)

Target has lots of new boxes nowadays, including a very good Dermstore favorites box for $24.99. On Saturday, it was BOGO 50% off, I wanted to get two but didn't since I shopped too much already during this Black Friday sales season ?But, I may get one if they do a super sale at the end of the year (and if it is still in stock by then)    
Here is the link if you would like to check: https://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box-153-holiday-dermstore-skin-care-collection/-/A-75574512


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 4, 2018)

The new Target Beauty Boxes are now available. Thoughts?


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 11, 2018)

Reija said:


> The new Target Beauty Boxes are now available. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 21097


Easy pass for me. I just can't see the value in these boxes anymore since Target made the samples so small and brands low value. In the past there were at least some full size products like a mascara or a lipstick.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 11, 2018)

pearldrop said:


> Easy pass for me. I just can't see the value in these boxes anymore since Target made the samples so small and brands low value. In the past there were at least some full size products like a mascara or a lipstick.


I agree. They don't look like the boxes used to look like.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2019)

Here is the Target February Beauty Box. It's now available online. https://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box-153-february-beauty/-/A-54421857

Thoughts?


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 9, 2019)

The March Target Beauty Box is so pretty and practical. It's a Spring garden in a box.


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 16, 2019)

The March Target Beauty Box came yesterday. It's so beautiful. It has Easter Egg yellow tissue paper. The samples are good size! The Bliss cleanser is small, but that's okay; it's a precious little jewel. You get:


Beauty and Planet Argan Oil and Lavender Shampoo and Conditioner - The pretty 3 ounce bottles say " Infused with golden Argan Oil ... a cloud of heirloom French lavender." Not ordinary French lavender, but heirloom French lavender! 

TRESemme Botanique Pomegranate and Camellia Oil Intensive Mask - I think this may be a cleansing conditioner. It is a big foil pack. 

Shea Moisture Sugarcane Extract and Meadowfoam Seed Miracle Styler Leave-In Treatment with Marshmallow Extract - This is a big travel size - 3.4 oz and even has a really nice spray top. This might even be a nice bottle to refill when it's empty. 

Shea Moisture Matcha Green Tea and Probiotics Soothing Toner - Pretty green liquid also in a spray bottle, 2 oz 

Bliss Rose Gold Cleanser - Little 1 oz bottle, but has rose water in it, and leaves rose gold shimmer on your face after washing. Maybe save to use before special evenings out. 

I LOVE the box. The Easter pastels, the nice sizes, the garden of natural extracts. For $7.00, everything is something I can really use. I'll have to start keeping an eye on Target again.


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 17, 2019)

The Lavender shampoo and conditioner in this month's box smell amazing - wonderful powdery floral scent.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Here the the April Target Beauty boxes. Thoughts?


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 10, 2019)

The Target June beauty boxes are now available!


----------



## BayAreaBeautyBlogger (Jun 10, 2019)

I see a little Pixi product in there! I'm not sure I'll get it, but I'm considering it! ?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 8, 2019)

Here is the July Target Beauty box.


----------



## Ester Virga (Jul 31, 2019)

I am big fan of Target Beauty Boxes and I have used them a lot to pack beauty products for my cousin's homemade lip balms but recently, we switched to another packaging service of China. Yes, the cosmetic packaging boxes of IMColorPrint are not only good at quality but designs are also awesome. You can see few below:











On the other hand, would we get any discount if we also order beauty boxes from Target again?


----------

